# Starting up a game in Guthrie, Oklahoma



## Navar (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi all. Navar here and I am looking for additional players in the Guthrie, Oklahoma area. This would include Oklahoma City, Edmond, Stillwater, and many other small towns in the area.

I am an established gamer, and I have a few members already that are established gamers. We play whatever and are currently starting a Warhammer Fantasy Role Play game. But if you have any interest in something else then please e-mail this thread. 

We are all about 30, but welcome anyone. I have a "magnificent mansion" where we can play (down in my "man cave".) It is quiet, well lit, mood inspiring, and an all around great place to hang out and play RPGs, CCGs, and board games. 

We always have a lot of fun.

You can e-mail me at Pbobo1@cox.net


----------

